# 2c-i



## smoker13 (Sep 8, 2007)

does anyone know where one could get 2c-i or 2c-e
for research purposes,, is there any vendor online that still sell
this chemical


----------



## smalltimetoker (Sep 14, 2007)

*never heared of it*


----------



## sleepytown (Sep 14, 2007)

Research chemical websites are usually now policed to the point where they largely no longer exist. Even though 2-ci may be legal, it is probably easily prosecuted under the Federal Analog Act (If you live in the US). A few profit-minded youngsters ruined the whole research chemical game by marketing tryptamines and phenethylamines online a couple years ago. I remember not too long back when we would all just order from Sigma-Aldrich (From whom you can get almost _any_ chemical known to man) and they did so much volume that there was no way the DEA could police it. If you are pressed on trying it, you should look up Sigma Aldrich. I am not sure if they have an easily-navigated website, but they will send you their catalog if you request it. It is a daunting list of hundreds of thousands of chemicals, but I think you get a little peace of mind from ordering from a reputable company, who actually markets to labratories and Scientists rather than exclusively to budding psychonauts.

However, I must give a bit of advice. I am not sure how experienced you are with research chemicals, but you should always move forward with *extreme* caution. Before anything, you should do exhaustive research on it. I have used a couple of related phenethylamines (2-CB, 2-CT7), but have no experience with this particular analogue. Good places to start (and I always recommend these sites) are erowid.org, and lycaeum.org. It might not be a bad idea, if you intend to explore other chemicals as well, to pick up a copy of PIHKAL. (PIHKAL is a book by Dr. Alexander "Sasha" Shulgin, who very likely invented 2-CI). The second, and more important thing to consider if and when you go through with your acquisition of this chemical is.... _*MAKE SURE TO ACCURATELY CONTROL YOUR DOSE!!!*_ You will usually buy chemicals like these in increments of a gram or more, and the active dose is often under 20mg. Trying to eyeball 20mg is a silly and impossible task. I have had very bad experiences with over-dosing through eyeball portions, and when you are using a poorly-tested chemical, you run the risk of having fatal results. Do everything you can to find access to an analytical balance that reads to 1mg. These are quite expensive, so it will not be an easy find, but it is very much worth it, and will keep you from trying to evenly split off 1/50th of a pile of powder. 

I hope I shed a little bit of light on this subject, and I wish you the best of luck. Sigma Aldrich is probably a good bet, and I hope they work for you. I ordered from them many times many years ago with much success. I don't know if anything has changed over the years, so go out and look it up! I hope I have helped at least a little bit, and good luck!

S-Town


----------



## yoman (Sep 17, 2007)

yeah i used to do alot of that shit.. its super crazy. 2ce my fav <3

canadarc.ca

be careful. its one of the most intense experiences.. life may get out of hand


----------



## jpalms27 (Sep 18, 2007)

lmao i took 5 e pills then 2 ci...

2 week hangover...

be aware


----------



## smoker13 (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, i know this is really old...
but better late then never,

S-Town....... thanks for the awesome response !


----------



## AchillesLast (Aug 27, 2008)

I was going say, that was a great post by S-town. I recently acquired some 2c-e and I'm looking forward to using it however, my only fear is that I'm not experienced enough with hallucinogens yet. But from all the research I've read, doses around 10 mg typically leave enough head room that you don't feel like you're sinking into psychosis (i.e. ego death).


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 28, 2008)

Doesn't Sigma Aldrich only sell to companies. Do I need to pretend I'm buying for a company?
Any other RC vendors selling 2C-I out there?
Please PM me if you know of some


----------



## Mr. Invisible (Sep 5, 2008)

i know of a guy that does. i cant remember the name of the site but i remember how i found it. *go to google and type in Rsrch Chmcls* and his site will come up. it will be the very first one on the list, i guess because of how he spells it. i ordered a couple times and he is legit for real. i never left him a message though....


----------



## gabriel420 (Sep 5, 2008)

sketchball shit.


----------



## smoke so thick (Sep 7, 2008)

Provider : Rsrch Chmcls: 08.08

seems like it could be for real...but i think the DEA would make their own little trap setup seem legit too


----------



## Angus (Sep 7, 2008)

1213 views

Any company named here that was previously known as reliable shouldn't now be considered as such.


----------



## smoke so thick (Sep 8, 2008)

oops. found that link one page one of google so i think it was probably already fucked


----------



## jpalms27 (Dec 12, 2008)

so no way to get this shit?


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 12, 2008)

a friend of mine ordered it from china, there are ways you just have to look harder.


----------



## ESStlyes (Dec 12, 2008)

ASK and you shall receive.....


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.researchchemical.org/

i found this but i dont know about it, ive never ordered anything but i am intrigued by the 5meo-dmt that i saw they carry


----------



## ESStlyes (Dec 12, 2008)

Paypal and alertpay lead right back to you if this guy gets busted. Then you'll ether get a visit or be watched. WU is the only way to pay if your transactions are under 1k. Its totally anonymous.


----------



## Opeium (Dec 21, 2008)

nar dude, dont buy from that website researchchemicals.org. according to the previous website listed Rsrch Chmcls (go to this link http://kevinskemicals.blogspot.com/2008/09/dea-false-supplier.html)its dodgy. look around bro n u'll find stuff. china, india i found r good. try lookin up manafacture's of the stuff ur after. after enuf lookin u should find wot u want! happy days.


----------



## ESStlyes (Dec 21, 2008)

[email protected] has 2c-i and some others.


----------



## shepj (Dec 23, 2008)

If you list a legitimate RC url, you should be hanged. Didn't anyone pay attention to "Operation Web Tryp"? 

I hope a mod will edit out that source...


----------



## tebor (Dec 23, 2008)

Research Chemicals even sells on ebay.


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2008)

Shorry orriface, I ish reshearchin getting realy fucked.


----------



## Opeium (Jan 11, 2009)

yo, if anyone has got any good vendors could you please PM them to me? am wantin to get hold of some meph, mabey some 2cb. If anyone has a link for some pure mescaline i would be really, really happy....


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 11, 2009)

Opeium said:


> yo, if anyone has got any good vendors could you please PM them to me? am wantin to get hold of some meph, mabey some 2cb. If anyone has a link for some pure mescaline i would be really, really happy....


I dunno my mom told me it isnt safe to talk to strangers.


----------



## yannys haze (Jan 11, 2009)

2c3 is most definately pretty fucking intense tried play'n need for speed lmfao i thought the clouds were moveing in the game...holy shit never again most intense thing i've ever done.....WWWWOOOOw.....also my friend had bought all the stuff to make it and made it himself and put it on paper tabs as if it were acid...all i have to say is that was a very crazy fucking night..!!!


----------



## shepj (Jan 11, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> I dunno my mom told me it isnt safe to talk to strangers.


lol thats awesome dude.


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 11, 2009)

yannys haze said:


> 2c3 is most definately pretty fucking intense tried play'n need for speed lmfao i thought the clouds were moveing in the game...holy shit never again most intense thing i've ever done.....WWWWOOOOw.....also my friend had bought all the stuff to make it and made it himself and put it on paper tabs as if it were acid...all i have to say is that was a very crazy fucking night..!!!


2c3 eh? Not too familiar with that one, however I think you may have the name wrong. Could you tell me some more about the trip? How long it lasted and how the come up was?


----------



## shepj (Jan 11, 2009)

there is a 2C-G-3? If that's what you meant... otherwise there is no 2C-3.


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 11, 2009)

shepj said:


> there is a 2C-G-3? If that's what you meant... otherwise there is no 2C-3.


Yes there is but it could not be laid on paper.


*DOSAGE:* 16 - 25 mg. 

*DURATION:* 12 - 24 h. 

(with 16 mg) It came on in little leaps and bounds. All settled, and then it would take another little jump upwards. I am totally centered, and writing is easy. My appetite is modest. Would I drive to town to return a book to the library? No ever-loving way! I am very content to be right here where I am safe, and stay with the writing. It does take so much time to say what wants to be said, but there is no quick way. A word at a time. 

(with 22 mg) I walked out for the mail at just about twilight. That was the most courageous thing that I could possibly have done, just for one lousy postcard and a journal. What if I had met someone who had wanted to talk? Towards evening I got a call from Peg who said her bean soup was bubbling in a scary way and what should she do, and I said maybe better make soap. It was that kind of an experience! Way up there, lots of LSD-like sparkles, and nothing quite really making sense. Marvelous. 

(with 25 mg) There was easy talking, and no hint of any body concern. Sleep that evening was easy, and the next day was with good energy.


----------



## shepj (Jan 11, 2009)

I didn't read that he did it on paper.. you're friend was bullshitting you and probably himself doesn't know what the fuck it was. 

^ is my new updates response. lol.


----------



## trippymonkey (Jan 12, 2009)

does anyone have any personal experiences with this drug they'd like to share? i'm contemplating trying it but i want to know kind of what to expect.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 12, 2009)

joebananas - have you heard on mdvp? maybe have some info like above on it? i was told its an ecstasy analog.


----------



## shepj (Jan 12, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> joebananas - have you heard on mdvp? maybe have some info like above on it? i was told its an ecstasy analog.


You were told wrong. But, you're close enough. MDVP is:
Methylenedioxypyrovalerone

which comes from pyrovalerone (appetite supressor). Why you're close is it does have the Methylenedioxy (3,4-methylenedioxy ring) which MDMA carries. If you are looking for something similar to MDMA, check into Methylone (3,4-methylenedioxymethcathinone) as it's much closer than pyrovalerone.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 12, 2009)

im mostly just curious. i get grams of amber rock molly for less than most get a quarter of herb so thats pretty much all i eat. how about some shit called foxy? heard of that?


----------



## shepj (Jan 12, 2009)

yessir, 5-MeO-DIPT the street name is foxy.


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 12, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> how about some shit called foxy? heard of that?


Yeah I heard Diarrhea Cha-cha-cha...


----------



## budweiser200 (Jan 18, 2009)

anyone know any legit sites? pm me


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 5, 2009)

This thread is such an eyesore... people just shouting out chemical suppliers left to right... but i guess it doesn't hurt anyways.. i checked out all of the sources.. and all of them seem like a total rip. Please... i wouldn't drop 200 bucks on a gram without knowing a source was legit. If people dont have small sample doses i wouldn't waste my time. Most of the links that were listed sound like people who are running these fraud sites. Whoever posts these frauds should be strapped to a chair and be administered 100mg of 5-meo-dipt.. and see how your day goes from their... your liver would burst and your body temperature will be boiling like a rotten egg... you guys are the maggits that feeds off shit- scammers!


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 5, 2009)

A strong dose being a third of that I doubt your Liver would burst. BTW Canada's legit.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lmao...yes I was just trying to throw some dramatization in there for all those periwinkle scammers lurking behind their computer screens!!! Hmmm...yeah I looked up that site u mentioned above and it does shine of some credibility! But again don't be be shouting out vendors...its very stupid on all our parts to place are information on a site that is monitored by legals. Keep your sources to yourself!


----------



## smoker13 (Mar 31, 2010)

wow this thread really got some attention...lol, 
sorry if it was out of line.. 
just to let everyone know, i never even tried any of the sites i came across
most seemed like ripoffs to me thru my research? 
i gave up the search a long time ago after good ol miss molly found her way back to me.. 
my interest is starting to spark back up tho.. a pm would be <3, anyone else from caaaanaada?!!?
who in the hell has a good enough scale for that anyways?!?! i cant even get my .001 to weigh out 10th's right.. lol


----------



## neohippy (Mar 31, 2010)

ndanger, would it be possible for me to send you a question in a pm?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 1, 2010)

Mixing 2c-i with another phenethylamine is a very bad move in my opinion!

Too much serontonin uptake... the next day, you'll feel the bruise in the extent of your happiness. You could hear the funniest joke, but only sit their in the slightest wink of a smile!


----------



## pillowpants (Oct 21, 2011)

i used to use research chemical, and my research project was highly successful. they recently closed the site to new members, then shortly after, unfortunately, are shut down. probobly because of the fuckwad who posted it publicly in this forum


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 4, 2014)

10 grams of K..22$ a gram...buy a kilo(1000 grams) at 17$ a gram..hahahaha..no thanks..only a $5k break? Lame.


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 5, 2014)

Rory don't go clicking links like that. That's where virii come from!


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 5, 2014)

And that's why I use a throw away prepaid phone
I'm amazed that people fall for those sites..and I'm sure for big money,why else would they have listings for 15k?...honestly,people have to be on drugs(haha) to think they can get a kilo of ketamine with the click of button..I'm mean its not tottaly impossible I guess,but its not gonna be easy..


----------

